# Ninja suit owners: Help w/ sizing for AB Ninja Suit please!!



## hatsofftoya (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey there.
I've been wanting a ninja suit for some time but I've been lagging the past seasons waiting for them to go on sale, only to have em sell out. 

Anyway, I was curious as to how they fit...:icon_scratch:

I am 5'9" about 145 lbs. I fit in medium tees, but larges fit more comfortably. I wear small snow pants and am around 28-30 waist and 30 inseam. Hopefully this info helps.

I was thinking of getting a medium, but maybe opting for a large, as i have heard they run kinda small...:dunno:

any help is appreciated! Thank you


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Im 6'3" 210 and a large fits me. Do not get a large


----------



## rb23 (Oct 1, 2013)

What ever size you get, you will love it. I love mine and am thinking of getting another one. They are awesome. I am 5'9 and 185 and have a large. Might be a little long in the arms but still fits well.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Size medium for sure. I am 5'9" / 155lbs and medium fits nicely/generously.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm 5'9" 180 and go with a medium. It's not exactly loose but it fits fine. You should definitely get a medium.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Nov 18, 2011)

thanks guys. I will probably go with the medium


----------



## sonofanarchy (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi all. Just to reactivate this thread. I have the same issue:

Airblaster ninja suit classic (not merino version), dilemma between L and XL size. On their site it is written that L is for max. 205 lbs (I am actually 205) and max. 6"1' (I am actually 6"1'). I want to take L as I fear XL might be too loose. I like it snug but I would not like it to feel uncomfortable. I can measure my chest/weist/inseam to see if they fit in L by following airblaster size chart. What do you guys think? Does ninja suit shrinks when washed? Does it stretch too much? What are your suggestions for sizing?


----------

